# Mini with moca question



## bige159 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a moca setup question. I have a 4-tuner Roamio and Mini v2 running off of that in a bedroom. Currently, I have the Roamio connected directly to the router via ethernet. The mini is connected via ethernet to an AC wireless bridge. This works well generally, but has issues maintaining live tv connections for some reason (rarely with recorded programs).

If I wanted to try MOCA to connect the mini to the Roamio, do I need to switch my entire network? What I would like to do is use MOCA only for streaming between the Tivos, and maintain the direct ethernet connection between the Roamio and my router. Would I be able to attach an adapter to the Roamio (coax from wall to adapter, coax from adapter to Roamio only) and still keep my ethernet connection?

I am in an apartment, so I can't install a POE filter or anything.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bige159 said:


> I am in an apartment, so I can't install a POE filter or anything.


Whether you can install a MoCA PoE filter is dependent on where the coax lines for your rooms originate.

If you CAN'T install a MoCA PoE filter, and your apartment's management is unwilling to make it happen, then MoCA using your existing coax plant shouldn't be considered.

Would you connect a wireless access point to your home network with open access (i.e. no authentication required)?


----------



## bige159 (Sep 27, 2015)

I understand about the potential security issues with a conventional setup. I was just wondering if it was possible to create a sort of MOCA leg without tying it back into the modem/router setup. I don't have any experience with it all, unfortunately.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bige159 said:


> I have a 4-tuner Roamio and Mini v2 running off of that in a bedroom. Currently, I have the Roamio connected directly to the router via ethernet. ...
> 
> If I wanted to try MOCA to connect the mini to the Roamio, do I need to switch my entire network? What I would like to do is use MOCA only for streaming between the Tivos, and maintain the direct ethernet connection between the Roamio and my router.


If you *could* protect your coax lines via a MoCA PoE filter, then, yes, you could do what you want. Keep the Roamio connected via Ethernet, but you would need to add a MoCA adapter, connected to both your gateway router and coax lines, to create the MoCA network to which the Mini could then attach.

For more info, see:
TCF: Setting up a MoCA Network for TiVo
See: Option 2: Use a MoCA Adapter​TiVo: Connect your TiVo box to your home network
See:
Option 2: MoCA connection
Create and use a MoCA network
Other options (image)


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

bige159 said:


> I have a moca setup question. I have a 4-tuner Roamio and Mini v2 running off of that in a bedroom. Currently, I have the Roamio connected directly to the router via ethernet. The mini is connected via ethernet to an AC wireless bridge. This works well generally, but has issues maintaining live tv connections for some reason (rarely with recorded programs).
> 
> If I wanted to try MOCA to connect the mini to the Roamio, do I need to switch my entire network? What I would like to do is use MOCA only for streaming between the Tivos, and maintain the direct ethernet connection between the Roamio and my router. Would I be able to attach an adapter to the Roamio (coax from wall to adapter, coax from adapter to Roamio only) and still keep my ethernet connection?
> 
> I am in an apartment, so I can't install a POE filter or anything.


Hi,
Technically you can use MoCA to connect your Premiere and Mini, but if you have no common entry point accessible in your apartment, you can almost always get your cable company to install a MoCA filter in the common access box, where ever that is located, unless you are on some jerryrigged cable wiring with only one account serving multiple units. They will usually do this no charge to prevent interference on other subscribers lines, but they may have a charge, ymmv.
If all that seems like too much, the only other option is to try and determine if there is one common or primary feed in your apartment feeding all of your other outlets. To try and find this, pull all of your wall ports out and look for splitters, then temporarily remove the input cable and see if you still have signal on your other cable outlets, continue with the different outlets, if you find one that kills all of your signals, put your MoCA filter on that input and reconnect everything.
As far as network security is concerned, on most MoCA adapters there is a configuration utility to set a password and change the MoCA channel, I know on the minis you can also use an encryption key and most likely on the Premiere, but this does not address the problem of interference on your neighbor's lines especially in a congested / apartment situation.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bige159 said:


> I have a moca setup question. I have a 4-tuner Roamio and Mini v2 running off of that in a bedroom. Currently, I have the Roamio connected directly to the router via ethernet. The mini is connected via ethernet to an AC wireless bridge. This works well generally, but has issues maintaining live tv connections for some reason (rarely with recorded programs).
> 
> If I wanted to try MOCA to connect the mini to the Roamio, do I need to switch my entire network? What I would like to do is use MOCA only for streaming between the Tivos, and maintain the direct ethernet connection between the Roamio and my router. Would I be able to attach an adapter to the Roamio (coax from wall to adapter, coax from adapter to Roamio only) and still keep my ethernet connection?
> 
> I am in an apartment, so I can't install a POE filter or anything.


Perhaps you could post what router and bridge you are using? My basic Roamio and v1 Mini are both using wired to wireless adapters and I have zero connection problems.


----------



## bige159 (Sep 27, 2015)

My router is a Netgear 6200v2 (AC1200 Dual Band). The mini is connected to a TP-Link AC750 Repeater (RE210). The connection between the repeater and the router is over the AC-5ghz band which only my cell phone uses. There is unfortunately no way to put it completely into client mode, so it broadcasts an extra 2.4ghz wireless network that nothing uses. I have everything (roamio, mini, repeater) configured with static ip addresses.

I have connected my laptop to the repeater and copied files from my NAS connected directly to the router to test the speeds. The transfer rate never drops below 9MB/s, and I can stream full hd movies without so much as a stutter. 

Its possible that there was a hardware issue with the mini, as it fell into a reboot loop this morning and has been deemed replacement-worthy by tivo support. But, the connection issue has been there since purchase, so I don't know for sure.

The part I could never wrap my brain around was why recorded programs never had an issue, while live tv would sometimes drop several times in a minute, and then maybe last 30 minutes before dropping again. There was no pattern to it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bige159 said:


> My router is a Netgear 6200v2 (AC1200 Dual Band). The mini is connected to a TP-Link AC750 Repeater (RE210). The connection between the repeater and the router is over the AC-5ghz band which only my cell phone uses. There is unfortunately no way to put it completely into client mode, so it broadcasts an extra 2.4ghz wireless network that nothing uses. I have everything (roamio, mini, repeater) configured with static ip addresses.
> 
> I have connected my laptop to the repeater and copied files from my NAS connected directly to the router to test the speeds. The transfer rate never drops below 9MB/s, and I can stream full hd movies without so much as a stutter.
> 
> ...


I have used that router in the past. I use the R7500 now. That TP-Link would not be my first choice. If you can justify the cost, the Linksys WUMC710 would be better. It supports four devices.

Live TV should be the same as recording, since you are looking at disk buffering anyhow. This assumes the same channel. ABC is really slow, NBC & CBS are the fastest. Usually. However, since the live TV operation is all tuners recording and no tuner used for playback of recordings, I guess there could be difference. I can see on a file transfer to my PC that having an active Mini costs my basic Roamio about 10% of it's usual transfer speed.


----------



## bige159 (Sep 27, 2015)

If the connection problems persist once my replacement mini arrives, I will give the linksys unit a shot. It's actually less expensive than the tp link I'm using. Did you have to tweak anything to get it going, or was basically fine out of the box?

Any recommendations for qos settings on my router? I haven't set any rules as I assumed I had more than enough bandwidth for everything. But I'm willing to try almost anything if the issue persists.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bige159 said:


> If the connection problems persist once my replacement mini arrives, I will give the linksys unit a shot. It's actually less expensive than the tp link I'm using. Did you have to tweak anything to get it going, or was basically fine out of the box?
> 
> Any recommendations for qos settings on my router? I haven't set any rules as I assumed I had more than enough bandwidth for everything. But I'm willing to try almost anything if the issue persists.


I have, as I mentioned, the R7500. If I enable QoS I get a 30 to 40% DROP in performance. So I leave it off. I also find it needs a reboot every few days to keep the link to my Netgear EX7000 happy.

I do not use fixed IP addresses, but do use a few reservations for my Roku, Premiere and a wired computer. No, no tricks. I have seen the TP-Link mentioned a few times when people have problems. I have no personal experience with it. I stick with Netgear because I'm used to the UI. I have used the TiVo AN0100 on my Mini, but it's not very powerful. The UI for the Linksys sucks, but it's never failed me. There are two walls from my Mini to the router. My Roamio is on a different floor. It's an old house and it's not mine either. If (when) I move, everything comes with me.

The R7500 has the Ookla speed test built in. When I run the test from the router I always get my 30Mbps. With QoS enabled, I can run it from my PC and get 25Mbps. So I leave it off. And it's ugly.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

MoCA works well; I have never had any issues with losing connection between the minis and the TiVo Roamio. Your cable/internet provider should be able to put the POE filter on the main drop for your apartment - this should have nothing to do with the apt management. But it is a must to keep your MoCA signals internal to your network.

MoCA and Ethernet can be combined within your network no problem. Use Ethernet where it is convenient and MoCA where needed. Both coexist seamlessly and you won't really see any difference between devices hooked via Coax or Ethernet.

You will need one MoCA adapter that can access both coax and Ethernet connections to create the MoCA network. Minis are MoCA ready but the 4 tuner Roamio does not support MoCA.

Peter G


----------



## psychic99 (Aug 21, 2015)

If you are just trying to get a single mini into your network, a cheaper and easier alternative may be powerline.

I used that for my parents. Got used pair on nanos off amazon for $30 and works perfectly. Cost wise av2-siso is the best bang for your buck and should do the job for a single stream:

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/tools/rankers/powerline/ranking/AV2-SISO/rev1/130

They are easy. You plug one by your router, and plug the other one in where the mini goes and use ethernet cables. These can be encrypted pretty easily, but IMHO not really necessary.

For moca you could always cut the ingress coax and put a 1 way POE filter inline without too much issue, but you will need to get another moca since roamio doesn't have a moca adapter. This can get quite expensive, but MoCA is pretty reliable.


----------



## bige159 (Sep 27, 2015)

I received my replacement mini today, and the networking issues I was experiencing with the previous unit seemed to be gone. But after several hours of steady use, the network connection was finally lost. The unit hung with the spinning circle on screen trying to find a live tuner. After a minute or so, it rebooted itself.

Now I have a couple other questions that some may be able to answer. Is the mini by chance programmed to restart itself in situations where it can't connect to anything? If that is the case, then I think I can safely say the connectivity problems lie with my wireless bridge.

If that is not the case, is it possible the mini is overheating, which might disrupt the network connection and force a reboot? It didn't feel particularly warm to the touch, but I don't know how hot individual components might be on the inside.


----------



## bige159 (Sep 27, 2015)

The networking issues returned with the replacement mini, so I opted to replace the tp-link repeater I was using with a Linksys WUMC710 as JoeKustra recommended above. There hasn't been so much as a blip in watching live or recorded programming. It even handles the quickview mode like a champ.

For anyone else looking for a good wireless bridge, the WUMC710 is definitely worth a look.


----------

